# HK Schools



## jtatsa (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi all, 
I am the process of evaluating school possiblities for my 4 year old, as I will be in HK for a 2-3year assignment. The local HR department has provided me with several possiblities for schools, most follow the British Curriculum. I am trying to learn the difference between the British and American Curriculums to help narrow our search. As we will be relocating back to the US after my assignment ends I want to make sure we make the right choice. 

Also, how is the International Montessori school on Hong Kong Island? My daughter is currently in Montessori preschool here in the US, so I am curious if it's similar. Are there other Montessori school options that you would recommend?

Thanks in advance for any advice.
Jen


----------



## mamamaven (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Jen

As a professional school placements consultant, I believe I can answer your questions.

Your 4 year old is born in 2009? In HK, this is equivalent to K2 for AY2013/4. A few primary schools will start at 4, but since you are applying late, I suggest you can get ready to submit applications for her to start next Sept (2014) and have her spend a year in a preschool.

IMS could be a good option since you'll be here for only a few years. It's the only accredited Montessori school in HK and the only one with a primary section.

My best advice is not to worry too much since she's only 4 and we have plenty of kindergartens for you to choose and, more importantly, choose where you'll be living in tandem with the school. 

I certainly wouldn't worry too much about the differences between the US and UK systems at her age.

Hope this helps!


----------

